# MMR IMMUNISATION



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


Is it possible to immunise against mump, measles and rubella without the usual injection for the 3? Can you have individual injections for these and are they different ingredients to the usual mmr jab?


Thanks


F x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi fraggles, yes you can get them all seperate however not on the nhs so you would have to pay privately which can be expensive, when all the hype about the mmr first came about some people chose to do this, I'm not sure about whether they differ individually from the combined mmr solution or it may just be that people felt that when that are all given together this was what caused complications however there is no evidence to suggest that the mmr is unsafe, it is however you decision entirely, my advice would be which ever way you decide, to definitely still immunise though As there are lots of children who are getting extremely poorly from a lack of being immunised 

Hope this helps

If you want any more info I'll be happy to get you some more

Nic
Xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Nic thanks so much and what a fantastic turnaround time. Yes please I would be really grateful for more info.
Thanks
F x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok I'll get back to you With a bit of research which will hopefully help you to make your decision

Nic
Xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi in your research can you also find out if the ingredients in the individual jabs are different please and any potential side affects if that is possible. Thanks so much. x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun I have found this which is from the health protection agency

http://www.hpa.org.uk/Topics/InfectiousDiseases/InfectionsAZ/MMR/GeneralInformation/

It is very detailed, have a look through and if it doesn't contain all the info you require I will happily gather some more info for you like what the jabs contain I'll just have to consult a pharmacist as they are probably more in the know about this than I am,

I hope you find this useful

Nic
Xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

hi i still want to pursue the individual MMR but am having difficulty finding somewhere that offers the individual mumps can you suggest any places please? Not asking for your preference as I understand that you are likely to be unable to give that but just whether you know of any places please? Thanks F x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll see what I can find which area are you in? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you Bedfordshire but if anywhere has all 3 jabs I would look at travelling anywhere really from York to Bournemouth so about a 3-4 hour trip from London. Preference would be Bedfordshire, Hertfordshire, London, Buckinghamshire, Essex, Kent area. 


Thanks so much
xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok no probs im on nights at the mo but will look into it for you as soon as I can x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi fraggles I have found a 'children's immunisation centre' as far as I can see its a private practice in London that offer the single vaccines immunisations but have a look on their website for some more info

E-mail address is [email protected]

Web- www.childrensimmunisation.com

Hope this helps

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Fraggles I have actually found a site that has a choice of clinics so you can pick the site is

www.jabs.org.uk/pages/single.asp

Nic
Xx


----------

